# Rod and reel selection advice needed



## 77 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello everyone.
I've been itching to try my hand at fly fishing. I'm in the process of gear selection, but I need some advice. My budget for a saltwater rod and reel is roughly $450 give or take. I want to target specks and reds. I'm also thinking about getting a lighter rod and reel for freshwater, tageting bluegill, crappie and maybe the ocassional largemouth. I'm looking to spend $250 or less for the freshwater setup. It would also be great if I can go fishing with someone that can teach me the ins and outs of fly fishing. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

For $450 you can get a pretty nice setup. A TFO TiCr rod (i'd recommend a 7 or 8 wt) will go for about $225, leaving you about $150 for the reel and $75 for line and backing (if I did the math right). Although I love fine reels like the Tibor, you really don't need to spend more than your budget to get something that will be functional for reds and trout. Sorry I don't have a specific recommendation on the reel because I haven't shopped them in the price range, but if you're in the Houston area then iFly, Orvis, or Fishing Tackle Unlimited could all get you set up. I know FTU carries the TFO rods, but if you'd rather go to one of the other shops, I'm sure they have an equivalent rod in the same price range. Lots and lots of choices these days.

For freshwater, a 5wt is a good all around choice. If you're heading more toward bream, cold water trout, etc. then a 4 wt is also a good choice. If targeting bass then I'd go at least 6wt, up to 8wt.


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Good choice on the TFO rod

I'd look at the Sage 1800 or 1600 series reels.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

450 its good.

I would go with ,, tfo rod 7 or 8 wt 
and Nautilus "made in USA" !!! REEL model fw 7plus.

hoock and hackle will give you like 15% dscount if you call in the order for the rod.

on the reel you can order from stillwaterflyshop .com and they will give you a free 75 dollar line , !! 

all this will put you under the 450.

good luck !!


for fresh water ,, Ilove my outfit so will recomend it to you. this is what it is.

TFO profecional series 5 wt 4 piece 8 foot 6 inch 
orvis battenkil large arbor "made in england" no longer available but you can find one on ebay. 

or just go with the nautilus fw 5 , and free fly line ,,can beet this reels man !

..


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Given the power of the TFO, and price range, you could probably buy just one 7 wt, and do all of the above at your original 450 budget. I agree with the posts above, regarding reels. You don't need to spend your money there yet. Great rod and great line will give you much more satisfaction. Later, when you feel like adding an exceptional peice of machined aluminum to your collection, buy the high end reel. Make sure that you consult someone familiar with the rod when making the decision about the line.


----------



## 77 (Dec 8, 2009)

I took everyone's advice and bought a TFO TICR 9' 7WT rod. While I was at it, I also bought a TFO 340 reel spooled with Scientific Angler Redfish line. I started tying flies a couple of days before I bought the rod and reel. I took it out to my neighborhood pond to practice and I caught my first fish with it. A 2 pound bass within 10 minutes! I'm still not able to cast very far, any tips for a beginner? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

That's a great success story! Congrats!! The single most concise book that you will ever find about casting a fly rod is publishes by the Federation of Fly Fishers. look on their site under books, the tittle is "Essentials of Fly Casting". They sell it for 4$. If you want to go beyond the DIY plan, find a competent casting instructor in your area and take one lesson. You would be well served to learn correct techniques early on, versus learning bad habbits and compounding them by practicing. 

PM for more info.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

Thats great ! that 340 sure is a nice reel.

I was about to buy one to have a third reel but found a nice deal on an abel super 8.

good luck on your fishing!

..


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Ugh, Abel. Their slogan should be, "You can get a better reel, but you can't pay more!" I'm very non-blown away with what you get for the money with Abels. I think that Galvan and Nautilus make way smoother and sexier reels. I've watched rods surge up and down during runs because Abel drag isn't smooth. I kind of hang my head when I see that, then have to bite my tongue when the angler wants to gush over how his "Abel sure handled that fish."

The only few Nautiluses and Galvan's I've seen in practice were sexy to look at, and were super smooth in both directions. I'd much rather spend my money on one of those brands over an Abel.

And who buys those overpriced Abel pliers?


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

Boboe said:


> Ugh, Abel. Their slogan should be, "You can get a better reel, but you can't pay more!" I'm very non-blown away with what you get for the money with Abels. I think that Galvan and Nautilus make way smoother and sexier reels. I've watched rods surge up and down during runs because Abel drag isn't smooth. I kind of hang my head when I see that, then have to bite my tongue when the angler wants to gush over how his "Abel sure handled that fish."
> 
> The only few Nautiluses and Galvan's I've seen in practice were sexy to look at, and were super smooth in both directions. I'd much rather spend my money on one of those brands over an Abel.
> 
> And who buys those overpriced Abel pliers?


You forgot to mention "pocket knives":rotfl:

I agree on your price point of view ,, I have a nautilus aswell ,,a FW 7 PLUS to be exact and I like it but to small and light drag for baby tarpon and bonefish.

. needed a bigger reel for this comming weekend , but for a brand new abel super 8 I paid 350 bucks , I cant go wroung . I mean compare to a nautilus ccf over 450.. ,plus it will maintain its value.

stil wanting to get me a ccf though,,maybe later .
" "


----------



## flywader (Jul 5, 2009)

here's the best place to start...

just about all the answers to your questions can be found there or here.

you're welcome.


----------

